# Guten "Komplett-Gamer-Pc" im Internet kaufen. Aber wo?



## Sumpfmolch3000 (5. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe vor mir nen Neuen "Gamer"-Pc zu kaufen. Ja also ich habe (leider) Keine Ahnung wie ich mir einen PC selber bastele, deshalb hab ich mal das Netz durchforstet und bin auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:

kiebel.de | KCSgaming HighEnd+ i7 Z68 | werden sie kompakiebel!

Nun meine Fragen:

-Ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von diesem Pc in Ordnung?

-Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Kiebel.de? Vertarauenswürdig  ?

-Habt ihr besser Angebote (z.B. bei One.de, mifcom.de, Amazon.de, u.s.w ...) in der gleichen Preisklasse (1000 -1200€)?



Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Willst Du übertakten? Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Was willst Du sonst noch mit dem Rechner machen?

Ich würde selbst was zusammenstellen, es gibt auch Versandhändler, die einen Zusammenbau anbieten, z.B. hardwareversand.de


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. September 2011)

Kiebel.de kenne ich nicht!
Aber erstmal würde ich dir folgende Fragen stellen:
In welcher Auflösung zockst du?
Willst du übertakten?
Einen PC zusammenbasteln ist kinderleicht, das hat bisher jeder geschafft, der das wollte!
Und wenn du dich doch nicht daran wagst, kannst du dir die Kiste für 20€ bei Hardwareversand.de oder für 70€bei Alternate zusammen schrauben lassen!

Edit: Softy, der alte Spammer war schneller!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

Öhm.. 1000€ für einen Rechner, der nur 4GB RAM und eine GTX 550 Ti hat? 
Und dann auch wieder so ein altes BeQuiet System Power Teil. 
Die Dinger sind technisch 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2011)

Also das P/L-Verhältniss von dem PC ist...schlecht  Da fehlen mir die Worte


----------



## bloodhound01 (5. September 2011)

https://www.nenotec.de/welcome/welcome_page.html

Da wollte ich immer einen Kaufen.....am ende hab ich dann doch wieder selber gebaut Billig sind Sie nicht aber die wissen was Sie da machen. Den Support kann´s auch als "PC-Freak" fragen stellen und die wissen wovon du redest


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

bloodhound01 schrieb:


> https://www.nenotec.de/welcome/welcome_page.html
> 
> Da wollte ich immer einen Kaufen.....am ende hab ich dann doch wieder selber gebaut Billig sind Sie nicht aber die wissen was Sie da machen. Den Support kann´s auch als "PC-Freak" fragen stellen und die wissen wovon du redest


 
Die Dinger sind viel zu teuer.
1400€ für einen i5 Rechner mit 4GB RAM und ohne SSD ist ein Witz. Da nützt die Referenz GTX 580 auch nichts.


----------



## Sumpfmolch3000 (6. September 2011)

hey Leute,

Danke für die vielen Antworten 

Denn lass ich den Pc lieber bei Kiebel.

Also mein Bildschirm hat 1920x1080 Pixel. An meinem Rechner will ich natürlich Games zocken  und naja für die schule diverse Office Arbeiten.
Was meint ihr mit "übertakten" ? 
Und wenn ich  mir jetzt ordentliche Komponenten hole (bei hardwareversand.de .scheint ja viele gute Bewertungen abbekommen haben) kann ich die einfach dort zusammenbauen lassen? "Harmonieren" auch alle Bauteile zusammen ? 
Würde sich eventuell auch jemand bereit erklären mir ne gute Liste zusammen zustellen ?


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

So könntest du es machen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) ~43
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) ~65
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz ~19
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm ~14
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz ~9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau ~20
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) ~72

Optional noch eine SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm


----------



## Sumpfmolch3000 (6. September 2011)

ist der i5 besser als der i7 ?


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

Der i7 hat zusätzlich SMT, also das Bereitstellen 4 weiterer virtueller Kerne. Nur wenige Games profitieren davon, so dass der Aufpreis imo nicht gerechtfertigt ist.

Ebenso bei den Grafikkarten, die GTX580 hat etwa 30% Mehrleistung als eine GTX560 Ti, kostet aber das Doppelte.

Aber in beiden Fällen würde ich sagen, wenn Du das Budget hast, greif zu


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. September 2011)

Sumpfmolch3000 schrieb:


> ist der i5 besser als der i7 ?


P/L-mäßig schon!
 Und in Games minimal schlechter!


----------



## Sumpfmolch3000 (7. September 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) ~43
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) ~65
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz ~19
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm ~14
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz ~9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau ~20
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) ~72

Optional noch eine SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm[/QUOTE]

*Brauch ich noch ein cpu-lüfter und diese wärmepaste ??*


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Sieht gut aus, aber ein 500 Watt NT würde auch reichen.
WLP brauchst du nicht, ist schon dabei.


----------



## Sumpfmolch3000 (7. September 2011)

gut  



und was ist nun mit dem cpu-lüfter ? weil bei mir steht da schon "*Box - Version incl. Lüfter* " und nicht *" **-- Artikel auswählen* -- "​


heißt das dass z.B. intel gleich einen lüfter dazu liefert?​


----------



## Seeefe (7. September 2011)

Bei der CPU ist ein Kühler dabei. Aber wenn du Übertakten willst reicht der nicht. Aber vergiss den Konfigurator. Pack die teile aus deiner Liste oben einzeln in den Warenkorb.

Aber da du ja anscheinend nicht Übertakten willst brauchst du keinen extra Kühler kaufen.


----------



## Sumpfmolch3000 (8. September 2011)

aber beim Konfigurator kann man am ende den zusammenbau mitbestellen. wie gesagt ich wag mich da nicht selber ran.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. September 2011)

Sumpfmolch3000 schrieb:


> aber beim Konfigurator kann man am ende den zusammenbau mitbestellen. wie gesagt ich wag mich da nicht selber ran.


 
Und grade das macht doch am meisten Spass 

Schade des es das nicht mit Autos gibt, Gehäuse (Karosse) von Händler so und so, Motor von dem anderen, vielleicht noch SLI (Allradantrieb) ....


----------



## Sumpfmolch3000 (8. September 2011)

ja da hab ich ja angst vor was falsch zu machen. nacherher drück ich feierlich den *on* knopf und nix passiert ^^


----------



## Winkl09 (8. September 2011)

Da kann nicht viel schief gehen, ich habe mir neulich meinen aller ersten PC zusammengebaut. Zuerst wollt der auch nicht richtig angehen, aber dann gabs hier eine Reihe Ratschlägen und einer hat geholfen, die Kiste läuft perfekt!


----------



## Seeefe (8. September 2011)

Sumpfmolch3000 schrieb:


> aber beim Konfigurator kann man am ende den zusammenbau mitbestellen. wie gesagt ich wag mich da nicht selber ran.


 
Das kannst du auch machen wenn du alles einzeln in den Warenkorb legst!

Klickst bei dem einfach "in den Warenkorb" und der wird zusammengebaut, auch ohne den Konfigurator.


----------

